# Gioco dei pronostici - Champions League 2020/21



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Seconda Champions League in periodo covid... si giocherà, si riuscirà a portare a termine? 

Nel frattempo se c'è qualcuno interessato ai pronostici lo dica qui... vediamo quanti siamo  
*
************************

*ALBO D'ORO (CLASSIFICA / TORNEO)

**2018 de sica / de sica

2019 interista diventi pazzo / interista diventi pazzo

2020 pungiglione / ilgallinaccio

***********************
*
@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@zamp2010
@Chrissonero
@Darren Marshall
@Beppe85
@sette
@egidiopersempre
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@shevchampions
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex 
@willcoyote85


----------



## 7vinte (10 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Ottobre 2020)

ci sono aggiungimi alle citazioni grazie


----------



## sette (10 Ottobre 2020)

presente
penso che le citazioni vadano sistemate, non mi arrivano le notifiche


----------



## ilgallinaccio (10 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono anche io


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono anche io e confermo che le notifiche nn arrivano.


----------



## mil77 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Presente


----------



## hiei87 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono. Neanche a me arrivano le notifiche


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Raga scusate per le notifiche non so bene come funzionano e faccio sempre copia incolla. Comunque non perdetevi questo thread.

E naturalmente può partecipare chiunque anche se ho citato solo i partecipanti dell'ultima edizione


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ci sono





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci sono aggiungimi alle citazioni grazie





sette ha scritto:


> presente
> penso che le citazioni vadano sistemate, non mi arrivano le notifiche





ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io





Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io e confermo che le notifiche nn arrivano.





mil77 ha scritto:


> Presente





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci sono. Neanche a me arrivano le notifiche



Benvenuti / Bentornati
Per quest'anno essendo che le gare della fase a gironi ci sono praticamente tutte le settimane, pensavo per comodità di tornare a utilizzare il foglio excel di google drive di due stagioni fa. 

Lo trovate a questo indirizzo qui sotto, ognuno ha il suo foglio per fare i pronostici e non ci sarà bisogno di scrivere la lista delle partite in questo thread settimana dopo settimana, ma ci sarà solo l'aggiornamento della classifica, verificate di riuscire ad accedere  

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...eUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=1153441450


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Benvenuti / Bentornati
> Per quest'anno essendo che le gare della fase a gironi ci sono praticamente tutte le settimane, pensavo per comodità di tornare a utilizzare il foglio excel di google drive di due stagioni fa.
> 
> Lo trovate a questo indirizzo qui sotto, ognuno ha il suo foglio per fare i pronostici e non ci sarà bisogno di scrivere la lista delle partite in questo thread settimana dopo settimana, ma ci sarà solo l'aggiornamento della classifica, verificate di riuscire ad accedere
> ...



ottimo!!!!

se possibile, aggiungi le date alle partite.


----------



## sette (11 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Benvenuti / Bentornati
> Per quest'anno essendo che le gare della fase a gironi ci sono praticamente tutte le settimane, pensavo per comodità di tornare a utilizzare il foglio excel di google drive di due stagioni fa.
> 
> Lo trovate a questo indirizzo qui sotto, ognuno ha il suo foglio per fare i pronostici e non ci sarà bisogno di scrivere la lista delle partite in questo thread settimana dopo settimana, ma ci sarà solo l'aggiornamento della classifica, verificate di riuscire ad accedere
> ...



tutto ok


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2020)

up


----------



## diavolo (15 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ci sono



grande,
aggiunto foglio 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...eUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=1888172139


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2020)

Io l'ho fatto ma non sono stato taggato.

Se c'è posto lo faccio altrimenti no


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io l'ho fatto ma non sono stato taggato.
> 
> Se c'è posto lo faccio altrimenti no



c'è sempre posto... aggiunto, sorry per il mancato tag


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Seconda Champions League in periodo covid... si giocherà, si riuscirà a portare a termine?
> 
> Nel frattempo se c'è qualcuno interessato ai pronostici lo dica qui... vediamo quanti siamo
> *
> ...



Ci sono


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> c'è sempre posto... aggiunto, sorry per il mancato tag



Grazie!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ci sono



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=0

aggiunto Interista Diventi Pazzo (oggi si adora questo nick  )


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=0
> 
> aggiunto Interista Diventi Pazzo (oggi si adora questo nick  )


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ci sono





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci sono aggiungimi alle citazioni grazie





sette ha scritto:


> presente
> penso che le citazioni vadano sistemate, non mi arrivano le notifiche





ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io





Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io e confermo che le notifiche nn arrivano.





mil77 ha scritto:


> Presente





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci sono. Neanche a me arrivano le notifiche





diavolo ha scritto:


> Ci sono





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io l'ho fatto ma non sono stato taggato.
> 
> Se c'è posto lo faccio altrimenti no





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ci sono



Raga fate i pronostici sull'excel 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...HrI/edit#gid=0
O se li avete già fatti ignorate questo messaggio


----------



## sacchino (19 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga fate i pronostici sull'excel
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...HrI/edit#gid=0
> O se li avete già fatti ignorate questo messaggio



Ho compilato ora che devo fare??????


----------



## sacchino (19 Ottobre 2020)

Qualcuno che mi spieghi come funziona?


----------



## Stex (19 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Benvenuti / Bentornati
> Per quest'anno essendo che le gare della fase a gironi ci sono praticamente tutte le settimane, pensavo per comodità di tornare a utilizzare il foglio excel di google drive di due stagioni fa.
> 
> Lo trovate a questo indirizzo qui sotto, ognuno ha il suo foglio per fare i pronostici e non ci sarà bisogno di scrivere la lista delle partite in questo thread settimana dopo settimana, ma ci sarà solo l'aggiornamento della classifica, verificate di riuscire ad accedere
> ...



fatto. controlla sia giusto.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che mi spieghi come funziona?



Vai sul link. Si apre foglio excel vai sulla tua pagina e metti i risultati


----------



## sacchino (19 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vai sul link. Si apre foglio excel vai sulla tua pagina e metti i risultati



Grazie 1000 ma:
- la mia pagina non c'era, l'ho creata io ma non so se sia giusto
- la funzione salva non la trovo
- ho fatto un condividi e mi ha dato la mail di uno che non ho mai sentito.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Grazie 1000 ma:
> - la mia pagina non c'era, l'ho creata io ma non so se sia giusto
> - la funzione salva non la trovo
> - ho fatto un condividi e mi ha dato la mail di uno che non ho mai sentito.



va benissimo così, si salva automaticamente


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> fatto. controlla sia giusto.



direi di sì


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Seconda Champions League in periodo covid... si giocherà, si riuscirà a portare a termine?
> 
> Nel frattempo se c'è qualcuno interessato ai pronostici lo dica qui... vediamo quanti siamo
> *
> ...



Ci sono pure iooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Non mi era arrivata la citazione/invito.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sono pure iooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Non mi era arrivata la citazione/invito.



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=896495971

Ottimo


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=896495971
> 
> Ottimo



Entro quando si può pronosticare?
Grazie.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Entro quando si può pronosticare?
> Grazie.



I soliti 15 minuti prima dell'inizio delle gare, ma se volete già inserirli (e poi nel caso modificarli) almeno non ve li scordate


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> I soliti 15 minuti prima dell'inizio delle gare, ma se volete già inserirli (e poi nel caso modificarli) almeno non ve li scordate



Grazie.

P.S. sarebbe bello trovare un modo per giocarci un fantacalcio tra noi.
Magari potremmo usare una piattaforma come quello su sky e creare una lega interna.
Su sky però il fantacalcio è 'particolare' : praticamente si può fare sempre mercato , tutto l'anno.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2020)

*Classifica pronostici 1a giornata*

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI

16 - MrPeppez
*15 - sacchino
14 - Roten1896
13 - Interista Diventi Pazzo
11 - sette
11 - hiei87
9 - diavolo
9 - Pungiglione
7 - diavoloINme
7 - ilgallinaccio
7 - mil77
7 - Stex81
6 - willcoyote85
6 - Beppe85

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...CeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=670366114


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile che prima giornata per me


----------



## sacchino (22 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Incredibile che prima giornata per me



Hai copiato me .......solo che lo hai fatto meglio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> P.S. sarebbe bello trovare un modo per giocarci un fantacalcio tra noi.
> Magari potremmo usare una piattaforma come quello su sky e creare una lega interna.
> Su sky però il fantacalcio è 'particolare' : praticamente si può fare sempre mercato , tutto l'anno.



Si, non sarebbe affatto male


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

UP 

ricordatevi i pronostici

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=0


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, non sarebbe affatto male



Se lo fate io ci sono e ne sarei davvero contento.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Ottobre 2020)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI*

31 - sacchino
28 - hiei87
28 - Interista Diventi Pazzo
27 - MrPeppez
26 - willcoyote85
26 - sette
24 - Roten1896
23 - mil77
22 - Beppe85
21 - Pungiglione
20 - diavoloINme
20 - ilgallinaccio

9 - diavolo
7 - Stex81


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=670366114 
[MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=335]Stex[/MENTION]81 ricordatevi di pronosticare !!


----------



## Stex (29 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI*
> 
> 31 - sacchino
> 28 - hiei87
> ...



dc


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

up ricordatevi di pronosticare


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=896495971
> 
> Ottimo



.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2020)

*Classifica dopo la 3a giornata*

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI*

47 - hiei87
45 - sacchino
40 - Interista Diventi Pazzo
40 - willcoyote85
38 - MrPeppez
38 - Roten1896
38 - mil77
37 - sette
35 - Pungiglione
34 - Beppe85
34 - diavoloINme
33 - ilgallinaccio
21 - diavolo
21 - Stex81

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=670366114


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga fate i pronostici sull'excel
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...HrI/edit#gid=0
> O se li avete già fatti ignorate questo messaggio



.

si ricomincia


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2020)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI*
_(tra parentesi i risultati esatti indovinati)
_
61 (10) - sacchino
59 (9) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
53 (9) - hiei87
53 (8) - mil77
53 (6) - Roten1896
51 (8) - willcoyote85
49 (5) - Beppe85
49 (4) - diavoloINme
48 (5) - Pungiglione
38 (6) - MrPeppez
37 (3) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo
32 (4) - Stex81


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2020)

https://www.milanworld.net/redirect...MkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit#gid=0


*up*


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2020)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI*
_(tra parentesi i risultati esatti indovinati)

_71 (11) - sacchino
71 (11) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
64 (11) - hiei87
64 (6) - Roten1896
63 (9) - mil77
61 (9) - willcoyote85
59 (5) - diavoloINme
57 (6) - Pungiglione
49 (8) - MrPeppez
49 (5) - Beppe85
47 (7) - Stex81
37 (3) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Stex (14 Dicembre 2020)

avrei fatto meglio se non mi dimenticavo una giornata.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2021)

Scusate! Me la son presa comoda...
Con colpevolissimo ritardo (anche se sul foglio erano già aggiornati i punteggi)*

CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI - FASE A GIRONI*
_(tra parentesi i risultati esatti indovinati)

_ * 86 (13) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
80 (12) - sacchino
76 (12) - willcoyote85
*_*73 (7) - Roten1896 * 
__71 (11) - hiei87
71 (10) - mil77
67 (6) - diavoloINme
__61 (9) - MrPeppez
__61 (6) - Pungiglione
49 (5) - Beppe85
47 (7) - Stex81
37 (3) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

_*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA

*Considerata la poca partecipazione attiva di quest'anno, non ero sicuro di voler aggiungere anche la formula ad eliminazione diretta. Alla fine per "tradizione" ho pensato di mantenerla in affiancamento alla classifica generale. 

*Il torneo a eliminazione diretta quest'anno* *partirà dai quarti di finale* (quando ai pronostici di CL si aggiungeranno anche quelli di EL) con quindi solo 8 concorrenti qualificati. 

I primi 4 qualificati sono i top 4 della classifica al termine della fase a gironi (segnati in *rosso *nella classifica sopra, manteranno il pass della qualificazione a prescindere dei punteggi totalizzati agli ottavi). I restanti 4 posti a disposizione verranno ovviamente assegnati dopo gli ottavi di finale agli altri migliori 4 della classifica. 

Gli 8 qualificati saranno abbinati nei quarti considerando la classifica generale al termine degli ottavi di finale, secondo il seguente tabellone:

8° vs 1°
5° vs 4°
6° vs 3°
7° vs 2° 

Come ogni anno si eleggeranno alla fine due vincitori (o uno solo se trionferà in entrambe le categorie): uno per la classifica generale e uno per la classifica a eliminazione diretta, e saranno assegnate rep positive a seconda del piazzamento.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Up


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

c'è da aggiornare il file excel secondo me


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è da aggiornare il file excel secondo me



Ho inserito la lista partite nel primo foglio potete copincollarle sul vostro


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Scusate! Me la son presa comoda...
> Con colpevolissimo ritardo (anche se sul foglio erano già aggiornati i punteggi)*
> 
> CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI - FASE A GIRONI*
> ...



@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@Beppe85
@sette
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex 
@willcoyote85 
@MrPeppez

https://www.milanworld.net/redirect...rRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2021)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit?pli=1#gid=0

@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Pungiglione
@diavolo
@Beppe85
@sette
@ilgallinaccio
@sacchino
@7vinte
@hiei87
@mil77
@diavoloINme
@Stex
@willcoyote85
@MrPeppez

up


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> @Interista Diventi Pazzo
> @Pungiglione
> ...



up


----------



## sacchino (9 Marzo 2021)

Non si gioca questo turno?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non si gioca questo turno?


certo che sì, c'è la lista delle partite sul primo foglio, copiate e incollate sul vostro e aggiungete i pronostici


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14inWObdtlMkJ-wKrRCeUimPabcH7PvkJFdgRm1G7HrI/edit?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> @Interista Diventi Pazzo
> @Pungiglione
> ...



up


----------



## sacchino (16 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> up



Barcellona Psg mi hai dato un punto ma dovrebbero essere 3

grazie


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2021)

*Fase finale*

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI - OTTAVI DI FINALE*
_(tra parentesi i risultati esatti indovinati)

_*97 (16) - sacchino
**94 (14) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
86 (14) - willcoyote85
*_85 (13) - mil77
__*84 (9) - Roten1896 *
__80 (12) - hiei87
67 (6) - diavoloINme
__63 (9) - MrPeppez
__63 (6) - Pungiglione
__57 (8) - Stex81
__49 (5) - Beppe85
44 (4) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo

in *rosso *i qualificati ai quarti dopo la fase a gironi
in blu i qualificati ai quarti dopo gli ottavi di finale

_*QUARTI DI FINALE - ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
*_
_MrPeppez - sacchino
mil77 - Roten1896
diavoloINme - InteristaDiventiPazzo
hiei87 - willcoyote85


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2021)

_@_Interista Diventi Pazzo
_@_Pungiglione
_@_diavolo
_@_Beppe85
@sette
_@_ilgallinaccio
_@_sacchino
_@_7vinte
_@_hiei87
_@_mil77
_@_diavoloINme
_@_Stex
@willcoyote85
_@_MrPeppez

*PRONOSTICI QUARTI DI FINALE
Champions + Europa League*

Manchester City - Borussia Dortmund
Real Madrid - Liverpool
Bayern - Paris SG
FC Porto - Chelsea

Ajax - Roma
Arsenal - Slavia Praha
NK Dinamo - Villareal
Granada - Manchester Utd

Pronosticate pure qui nel thread per semplicità


----------



## mil77 (6 Aprile 2021)

Manchester City - Borussia Dortmund 3-1 1
Real Madrid - Liverpool 2-2 1
Bayern - Paris SG 2-1 1
FC Porto - Chelsea 0-1 ×

Ajax - Roma 2-1 1
Arsenal - Slavia Praha 2-0 1
NK Dinamo - Villareal 1-1 2
Granada - Manchester Utd 0-1 2


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2021)

Manchester City - Borussia Dortmund 3-1 1
Real Madrid - Liverpool 2-1 1
Bayern - Paris SG 3-1 1
FC Porto - Chelsea 1-1 x

Ajax - Roma 1-2 2
Arsenal - Slavia Praha 2-0 1
NK Dinamo - Villareal 1-2 2
Granada - Manchester Utd 0-1 2


----------



## hiei87 (6 Aprile 2021)

Manchester City - Borussia Dortmund 2-0 1
Real Madrid - Liverpool 1-0 1
Bayern - Paris SG 2-0 1
FC Porto - Chelsea 0-0 x

Ajax - Roma 1-2 2
Arsenal - Slavia Praha 3-0 1
NK Dinamo - Villareal 1-0 1
Granada - Manchester Utd 1-1 x


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Aprile 2021)

Manchester City - Borussia Dortmund (1) 2-1
Real Madrid - Liverpool (2) 1-2
Bayern - Paris SG (X) 1-1
FC Porto - Chelsea (2) 0-2

Ajax - Roma (X) 1-1
Arsenal - Slavia Praha (1) 3-0
NK Dinamo - Villareal (1) 2-1
Granada - Manchester Utd (2) 0-2


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Aprile 2021)

City Dortmund 2-0 (1)
Real Liverpool 1-1 (X)
Bayern PSG 3-1 (1)
Porto Chelsea 1-1 (2)

Ajax Roma 3-0 (1)
Arsenal Slavia 1-0 (1)
Dinamo Villarreal 1-1 (X)
Granada Manchester 0-0 (X)


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2021)

City - BVB 3-0 (1)
Real - Liverpool 2-1 (1)
Bayern - PSG 2-0 (1)
Porto - Chelsea 0-1 (2)


----------



## sacchino (6 Aprile 2021)

Manchester City - Borussia Dortmund 2-0 1
Real Madrid - Liverpool 2-1 1
Bayern - Paris SG 3-1 1
FC Porto - Chelsea 0-0x

Ajax - Roma 3-2 1
Arsenal - Slavia Praha 4-1 1
NK Dinamo - Villareal 1-1 x
Granada - Manchester Utd 1-3 2


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2021)

Ajax - Roma 1-1 (X)
Arsenal - Slavia 3-0 (1)
D.Zagreb - Villareal 1-1 (X)
Granada - M.Utd 0-2 (2)


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2021)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI - QUARTI DI FINALE (ANDATA)*
_(tra parentesi i risultati esatti indovinati)

_*103 (17) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
100 (16) - sacchino*
*93 (15) - willcoyote85
**90 (10) - Roten1896* 
*89 (13) - mil77
85 (13) - hiei87
* 67 (6) - diavoloINme
65 (6) - Pungiglione
63 (9) - MrPeppez
57 (8) - Stex81
49 (5) - Beppe85
44 (4) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo _ 


_*QUARTI DI FINALE - ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
*_
_MrPeppez - sacchino (0-3)
mil77 - Roten1896 (4-6)
diavoloINme - InteristaDiventiPazzo (0-9)
hiei87 - willcoyote85 (5-7)


----------



## sacchino (13 Aprile 2021)

Borussia Dortmund - Manchester City 1-2 2
Liverpoo - Real Madrid 1-1 1
PSG - Bayern 2-1 1
Chelsea -FC Porto 1-0 1

Roma - Ajax 2-2 x
Slavia Praha - Arsenal 2-0 1
Villareal - NK Dinamo 1-1 x
Manchester Utd - Granada 3-1 1


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2021)

Borussia Dortmund - Manchester City 1-1 x
Liverpool - Real Madrid 1-1 x
PSG - Bayern 1-2 2
Chelsea -FC Porto 1-0 1

Roma - Ajax 1-1 x
Slavia Praha - Arsenal 0-1 2
Villareal - NK Dinamo 2-0 1
Manchester Utd - Granada 2-0 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2021)

Borussia Dortmund - Manchester City 2-2 (X)
Liverpool - Real Madrid 2-0 (1)
PSG - Bayern 2-0 (1)
Chelsea -FC Porto 2-1 (1)

Roma - Ajax 2-1 (1)
Slavia Praha - Arsenal 1-3 (2)
Villareal - NK Dinamo 2-1 (1)
Manchester Utd - Granada 2-0 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2021)

Dortmund City 0-2 (2)
Liverpool Real 1-1(X)
Psg Bayern 2-0 (1)
Chelsea Porto 2-0 (1)


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2021)

Borussia Dortmund - Manchester City 1-2 2
Liverpool - Real Madrid 1-1 x
PSG - Bayern 2-2 x
Chelsea -FC Porto 2-0 1

Roma - Ajax 1-1 x
Slavia Praha - Arsenal 0-1 2
Villareal - NK Dinamo 2-0 1
Manchester Utd - Granada 2-0 1


----------



## hiei87 (13 Aprile 2021)

Borussia Dortmund - Manchester City 1-2 2
Liverpool - Real Madrid 1-0 1
PSG - Bayern 1-2 2
Chelsea -FC Porto 2-0 1

Roma - Ajax 1-0 1
Slavia Praha - Arsenal 0-2 2
Villareal - NK Dinamo 2-0 1
Manchester Utd - Granada 1-0 1


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2021)

Roma - Ajax 1-1 (X)
Slavia Praha - Arsenal 0-2 (2)
Villareal - NK Dinamo 2-0 (1)
Manchester Utd - Granada 1-0 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2021)

*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI - QUARTI DI FINALE (RITORNO)*
*(tra parentesi i risultati esatti indovinati)*


*110 (19) - Interista Diventi Pazzo*
105 (18) - willcoyote85
105 (17) - sacchino
99 (15) - mil77
98 (11) - Roten1896
92 (14) - hiei87
67 (6) - diavoloINme
65 (6) - Pungiglione
63 (9) - MrPeppez
57 (8) - Stex81
49 (5) - Beppe85
44 (4) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo




*QUARTI DI FINALE - ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA*

MrPeppez - *sacchino *(0-3) (0-5)
*mil77* - Roten1896 (4-6) (10-8)
diavoloINme - *InteristaDiventiPazzo *(0-9) (0-8)
hiei87 - *willcoyote85 *(5-7) (7-12)

*SEMIFINALI *

sacchino - mil77
InteristaDiventiPazzo - willcoyote85


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2021)

Real Madrid - Chelsea 2-0 1
PSG - Manchester City 2-1 1


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

_@_Interista Diventi Pazzo
_@_Pungiglione
_@_diavolo
_@_Beppe85
@sette
_@_ilgallinaccio
_@_sacchino
_@_7vinte
_@_hiei87
_@_mil77
_@_diavoloINme
_@_Stex
@willcoyote85
_@_MrPeppez

raga fate i pronostici delle semifinali

Real Madrid - Chelsea 
PSG - Manchester City 
Manchester - Roma 
Villareal - Arsenal


----------



## mil77 (27 Aprile 2021)

Real Madrid - Chelsea 2-1 1
PSG - Manchester City 2-2 x
Manchester - Roma 3-1 1
Villareal - Arsenal 1-0 1


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2021)

Real - Chelsea 2 - 0 1
PSG - city 3 - 1 1
Manchester - roma 1 - 0 1
Villareal - Arsenal 1 - 1 x


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2021)

Real - Chelsea 2-0 1
PSG - City 1-1 X
Manchester - Roma 2-0 1
Villareal - Arsenal 1-1 X


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2021)

Real Madrid - Chelsea 2-1 1
PSG - Manchester City 3-1 1
Manchester - Roma 2-1 1
Villareal - Arsenal 1-0 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Aprile 2021)

Real Madrid - Chelsea 2-1 (1)
PSG - Manchester City 1-1 (X)
Manchester United - Roma 1-1 (X)
Villareal - Arsenal 1-2 (2)


----------



## sacchino (28 Aprile 2021)

Manchester - Roma 2-0 1
Villareal - Arsenal 1-2 2


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2021)

up pronosticate per il ritorno 

_@_Interista Diventi Pazzo
_@_Pungiglione
_@_diavolo
_@_Beppe85
@sette
_@_ilgallinaccio
_@_sacchino
_@_7vinte
_@_hiei87
_@_mil77
_@_diavoloINme
_@_Stex
@willcoyote85
_@_MrPeppez

raga fate i pronostici delle semifinali

*Chelsea - Real Madrid 
Manchester City - PSG
Roma - Manchester United
Arsenal - Villareal*


----------



## hiei87 (3 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea - Real Madrid 0 - 1 (2)
Manchester City - PSG 2 - 1 (1)
Roma - Manchester United 0 - 1 (2)
Arsenal - Villareal 2 - 1 (1)


----------



## sacchino (3 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea - Real Madrid 1 - 2 (2)
Manchester City - PSG 0 - 2 (2)
Roma - Manchester United 1 - 1 (x)
Arsenal - Villareal 3 - 1 (1)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea - Real Madrid (2) 1-2
Manchester City - PSG (X) 1-1
Roma - Manchester United (X) 1-1
Arsenal - Villareal (1) 2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea - Real 0-2 (2)
City - PSG 1-1 (X)
Roma - United 2-1 (1)
Arsenal - Villareal 3-1 (1)


----------



## mil77 (4 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea - Real Madrid 1 - 2 (2)
Manchester City - PSG 2 - 3 (2)
Roma - Manchester United 1 - 1 (x)
Arsenal - Villareal 2 - 1 (1)


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea - Real Madrid 1-2 2
Manchester City - PSG 1-1 x
Roma - Manchester United 1-1 x
Arsenal - Villareal 2-1 1


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2021)

è stato un po' un disastro questo turno di semifinali, quasi la totalità dei pronostici sbagliati O_O 

*SEMIFINALI TORNEO*

sacchino - *mil77* (1-2) (0-0)
InteristaDiventiPazzo - *willcoyote85 *(0-2) (0-0)

*CLASSIFICA GENERALE
*
*110 (19) - Interista Diventi Pazzo*
107 (18) - willcoyote85
106 (17) - sacchino
101 (15) - mil77
100 (11) - Roten1896
94 (14) - hiei87
67 (6) - diavoloINme
65 (6) - Pungiglione
63 (9) - MrPeppez
57 (8) - Stex81
49 (5) - Beppe85
44 (4) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo


----------



## sacchino (8 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2330456 ha scritto:


> è stato un po' un disastro questo turno di semifinali, quasi la totalità dei pronostici sbagliati O_O
> 
> *SEMIFINALI TORNEO*
> 
> ...



Con la testa eravamo già in Superlega.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2021)

*FINALI
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ed EUROPA LEAGUE

*26/5
VILLAREAL - MAN.UNITED

29/5
MAN.CITY - CHELSEA

*Cosa pronosticare e relativi punteggi:*
- VINCITORE DELLA COPPA: + 1 punto
- SEGNO 1X2 AL 90': + 1 punto
- RISULTATO SECCO AL 90': + 3 punti
- un MARCATORE di una delle due squadre: + 3 punti se segna 1 gol + 1 punto aggiuntivo per ogni altro gol (per i marcatori non importa se segnano nei 90' o nei 120')
oppure NESSUN MARCATORE se pensate finisca 0-0: + 3 punti se 0-0 al 90' + 1 punto aggiuntivo se 0-0 anche al 120')


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2338620 ha scritto:


> *FINALI
> CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ed EUROPA LEAGUE
> 
> *26/5
> ...



_@_Interista Diventi Pazzo
_@_Pungiglione
_@_diavolo
_@_Beppe85
@sette
_@_ilgallinaccio
_@_sacchino
_@_7vinte
_@_hiei87
_@_mil77
_@_diavoloINme
_@_Stex
@willcoyote85
_@_MrPeppez


----------



## mil77 (26 Maggio 2021)

Manchester - Villareal 1-0 (1) marcatore Bruno Fernandes vincente coppa Manchester.

City - Chelsea 3-2 (1) marcatore foden vincitore City


----------



## sacchino (26 Maggio 2021)

Manchester- Villareal 0-2 Moreno-Bacca


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2021)

Manchester - Villareal 2-1 Rashford


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2347888 ha scritto:


> Manchester- Villareal 0-2 Moreno-Bacca



è pronosticabile solo un marcatore, quindi puoi scegliere o Moreno o Bacca, sennò di default considero il primo che hai messo (Moreno)


----------



## sacchino (26 Maggio 2021)

Ok moreno


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Maggio 2021)

Villareal-Manchester United (2) 0-2 Manchester United - Bruno Fernandes

Manchester City-Chelsea (1) 2-1 Manchester City - Foden


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Villareal-Manchester United (2) 0-2 Manchester United - cavani


----------



## sacchino (29 Maggio 2021)

City - Chelsea 1-2 (2) marcatore Werner vincitore Chelsea


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2021)

City - Chelsea 2-1 De Bruyne - City


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

City - Chelsea 2-1 (1) Mahrez vincitore City


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2021)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE, SORPASSONE DECISIVO DI SACCHINO
*
*113 (17) - sacchino
*110 (19) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
107 (18) - willcoyote85
101 (15) - mil77
100 (11) - Roten1896
94 (14) - hiei87
67 (6) - diavoloINme
65 (6) - Pungiglione
63 (9) - MrPeppez
57 (8) - Stex81
49 (5) - Beppe85
44 (4) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo

E' stato abbastanza facile calcolare i punti delle due finali di Champions ed Europa League 
In effetti @sacchino è stato l'unico ad aver indovinato i due segni (e relativi vincitori delle coppe) + un marcatore della finale di Europa League e così ha portato a casa i 7 punti decisivi che gli hanno consentito di scavalcare chi lo precedeva in classifica e di portarsi a casa il titolo di campione di questa stagione!! Complimenti!

Tutti gli altri avevano pronosticato City e United e questo causa un clamoroso pareggio 0-0 nella finalissima del torneo a eliminazione diretta tra @mil77 e @willcoyote85 
Per regolamento decide la miglior classifica, quindi il trionfo va a @willcoyote85 

*E andiamo a ripercorrere l'albo d'oro dei vincitori!
CLASSIFICA / TORNEO
*_2018 de sica / de sica
2019 interista diventi pazzo / interista diventi pazzo
2020 pungiglione / ilgallinaccio
2021 sacchino / willcoyote85

__@_Interista Diventi Pazzo
_@_Pungiglione
_@_diavolo
_@_Beppe85
@sette
_@_ilgallinaccio
_@_sacchino
_@_7vinte
_@_hiei87
_@_mil77
_@_diavoloINme
_@_Stex
@willcoyote85
_@_MrPeppez*

PREMIAZIONE
Queste le reputazioni totali da assegnare (ciascuno scriva in questo thread a chi ha assegnato le sue 5 reputazioni)

16 a *_@_sacchino*
12 a *_@_Interista Diventi Pazzo*
14 a *@willcoyote85* (8+6)
4 a *_@_mil77_
_
Ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno partecipato e in particolare chi è arrivato a pronosticare fino in fondo anche se ultimamente la partecipazione non è stata di massa  
Ufficializzo anche che questa è stata l'ultima edizione di questo gioco, almeno sotto la mia gestione. Mi ha fatto molto piacere farvi compagnia per le ultime 3 stagioni (l'idea originale della competizione, ricordiamolo, nacque dall'utente de sica che organizzò la prima stagione). 
Se qualcun altro vorrà sfruttare l'idea per organizzare e gestire qualcosa di simile nei prossimi anni, parteciperò volentieri come pronosticatore. 
Fortunatamente il nostro Milan è finalmente tornato in CL e, sperando che possa lottare per restarci a lungo, continueremo a seguire la competizione molto da vicino che più piace in Europa (almeno fino al ritorno dei fantasmi della SuperLega).

A presto.
Matteo / Roten1896


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Giugno 2021)

Complimenti ai vincitori e a te Roten per l'organizzazione, come ogni anno del resto.

Ho dato al momento:

-2 Rep a Sacchino
-1 Rep a Willcoyote
-1 Rep a Mil

E una a te Roten, per l'organizzazione


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

Roten1896;2356852 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE, SORPASSONE DECISIVO DI SACCHINO
> *
> *113 (17) - sacchino
> *110 (19) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



io ho beccato il marcatore cavani.
ad ogni modo andrei a 110 se non sbaglio quindi sarei forse 2o (non so) ma non primo.

grazie per la splendida organizzazione!


----------



## mil77 (7 Giugno 2021)

2 Rep a Willcoyote che mi ha battuto in finale. Complimenti
-1 Rep a Sacchino
-1 Rep a INterista diventi pazzo
- 1 Roten per la splendida organizzazione.


----------



## sacchino (7 Giugno 2021)

Ringrazio tutti il mio è stato solo c..o, per vincere ho dovuto giocare al contrario dei pronostici (anche se ci speravo visto che i due Man. mi stanno sulle balle) ed è andata bene.

L'hanno prossimo spero di arrivare in zona bassa della classifica perchè al mio Milan, da sempre, do la sconfitta per scaramanzia.


----------



## sacchino (7 Giugno 2021)

2 rep a Interista diventi Pazzo perchè azzeccare il risultato secco è molto difficile e lui ne ha azzeccati di più, complimenti
1 rep Willcoyote perchè ha vinto
1 rep a roten per il lavoro svolto
1 rep a Mill per la finale


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356897 ha scritto:


> io ho beccato il marcatore cavani.
> ad ogni modo andrei a 110 se non sbaglio quindi sarei forse 2o (non so) ma non primo.
> 
> grazie per la splendida organizzazione!



hai ragione will, correggo a breve
resteresti terzo in classifica perché pari merito con InteristaDiventiPazzo ma con meno risultati esatti indovinati
ma hai vinto ovviamente 3-0 la finale di coppetta


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Giugno 2021)

come si partecipa per anno prossimo? ci si può iscrivere?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2021)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE, SORPASSONE DECISIVO DI SACCHINO
*
*113 (17) - sacchino
110 (19) - Interista Diventi Pazzo
110 (18) - willcoyote85
101 (15) - mil77
100 (11) - Roten1896
94 (14) - hiei87
67 (6) - diavoloINme
65 (6) - Pungiglione
63 (9) - MrPeppez
57 (8) - Stex81
49 (5) - Beppe85
44 (4) - sette
33 (2) - ilgallinaccio
33 (2) - diavolo
*
Classifica rettificata

*FINALE TORNEO
*
*willcoyote85 - mil77 3-0*


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2021)

*Io ho dato:*
- 2 sacchino
- 1 willcoyote
- 1 IDP
- 1 mil

*REP MANCANTI
*11 a [MENTION=3573]sacchino[/MENTION]
8 a [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
9 a [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] 
1 a [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION]


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

1 rep a sacchino.

REP MANCANTI
10 a [MENTION=3573]sacchino[/MENTION]
8 a [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
9 a [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION]
1 a [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION]


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2021)

Date 2 rep a sacchino e will e una a interista diventi pazzo


----------



## sacchino (7 Giugno 2021)

Dato 2 rep a Interista diventi pazzo e 1 a roten, mill e willcoyote


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

un'altra a sacchino..


REP MANCANTI
7 a [MENTION=3573]sacchino[/MENTION]
5 a [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
6 a [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION]


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2021)

Grazie [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] per aver tenuto il conto delle rep

Ne ho date 2 a will, 1 a sacchino, 2 a interistadiventipazzo

REP MANCANTI
6 a @sacchino
3 a @Interista Diventi Pazzo
4 a @willcoyote85


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

date 2 a sacchino e 1 a interista

REP MANCANTI
4 a [MENTION=3573]sacchino[/MENTION]
2 a [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
4 a [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION]


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Giugno 2021)

Dati:

-3 RP a Sacchino
-2 RP a Will


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2021)

REP MANCANTI
1 a @sacchino
2 a @Interista Diventi Pazzo
2 a @willcoyote85


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Giugno 2021)

Dati:

1 RP a Sacchino
2 RP a Will


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Settembre 2021)

Ciao raga anche io ci sono


----------



## Stex (14 Settembre 2021)

si gioca?


----------

